# I lost Legend...



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Yesterday I went to petco and rescued a betta fish, he was going to be thrown away because he was dying, I wanted to give him a second chance, and if I couldn't, I at least wanted to give him the chance to pass away loved and with dignity, not tossed into the trash while he was still breathing... I named him Legend. That betta just passed away after being with me for 29 hours, 29 hours longer then he would have lived, 29 hours where he was warm and loved. Rest in peace little one, your suffering is over <3


----------



## vaygirl (Sep 10, 2009)

Aw. You're right though. He was loved and cared for. That makes a world of difference. RIP Legend. Sorry Miharu!


----------



## Dead Sunlight (Jun 14, 2010)

RIP Legend, its a good thing you had the heart to at least let him die peacefully in a place that cared for him.

when people see dying or frail fish, they dont care to, even if its dying, spread a bit of love and care so that it's last hours could be spent in peace.

You did a good thing miharu, i'm sure that when you meet legend again, he will thank you in a neverending hymn of praise


----------



## xswornxoffxjello (Mar 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, Miharu.  I was pulling for your little guy. You did a great thing for him and at least he died at peace. RIP Legend.


----------



## Feral (Sep 19, 2010)

Thank you for your kindness to another living being- what goes around comes around ;-)


----------



## Miharu (Dec 6, 2010)

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## shinybetta (Jul 3, 2010)

I'm sorry:-( - I was hoping he pulled through.


----------



## Sweeda88 (Dec 6, 2010)

Awww, how sad. I really wanted him to make it. Thanks for giving him a happy home for the last day of his life.


----------



## rooroober (Dec 12, 2010)

How great he got to spend his last day with you and not in some tiny cup! I wish I could save every one of those fishes in those cups! RIP Legend!


----------



## LikeDiscoSuperfly (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm sorry, but you are right. Atleast he had a nice place to end his days.


----------

